# college vs military



## franizl (Mar 18, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what is more desirable, college or military. And, does it matter what branch of service you were in and/ or what your mos was. I was a marine corrections officer. Does it matter that i was a marine or correction officer or am I simply just a veteran Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> Military. The world is full of educated fools.


AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

do a search, there was another post about this very topic that i believe was pretty long. But military is great, i like having vet pref. DVET pref will be welcomed as soon as the VA gets off their sorry asses. but then again if u have no degree then that will obviously limit if a degree is required. Do what u can using the military while you go to school. Get your SMART transcripts and clep as much as u can. & use that GI Bill.
are u taking the next CO test?


----------



## franizl (Mar 18, 2006)

After years of not knowing what I wanted to do, I finally realized that I want to be a cop. Until recently I have only applied to small towns. Came close, offered conditonal offer once. But police is where it's at for me. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## franizl (Mar 18, 2006)

The psych told the chief that I was a moderate risk for agressive behavior. I was the chief's second hiree and he felt that the shrink was right apparently. He never even followed up with me or pursue it any further. He just left it at that and sent me on my way. He also was relieved of his duties by the board of selectman at the time I was to be hired. He was since then reinstated by court order.


----------



## franizl (Mar 18, 2006)

What id "DVET"


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> Dguy you take dcat to when it's sick.


:L: :L: :L: LMFAO!!!


----------



## franizl (Mar 18, 2006)

That's messed up lol


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

But wicked funny......... It always better to be a Marine, better than anything else


----------



## franizl (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks, semper fi


----------



## swimfins (Nov 2, 2005)

I would think being from the military is more desirable, maybe we can't spell, but we have other skills you don;t learn at college. Then we can always use the GI bill or other educational bennies to pay for the degree.

I think it also has to do with the Chief...If he was a Jarhead and you are a Jarhead, you just might click.:rofl:


----------



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

I think if you want to go the dod route, miitary is a plus as you get vets preference and many of the dod chiefs do not have college and are just hs grads w/ military. Most PDs now I thought required at least an AS degree, so if one has a BA degree its probably to your benefit. Also, if you ever want to do more than patrol work and do investigations, a college degree is a plus. Not so much that you have a degree but that you completed a 4 yr program as well as classes in writing, interviewing, interpersonal comm as well as CJ. 

YMMV on this topic


----------

